# Who Tows A Tt With A Topper On Their Truck>



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a 2500 3/4 ton full double cab Chevrolet Duramax Diesel with a topper that matches the truck. It does not have the 8 ft bed. We measured it a month ago and I think it is 6 ft 8...could be mistaken though.

Do I need to take off the topper to pull a TT? What kind of hitch/Sway stuff is best for my situation? I don't have an Outback_ yet_ ...just wondering what my limitations are.

I forgot to say the truck is 4 wheel drive.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Topper? Do you mean a canopy like the one on my truck (see sig) or a tonneau cover that is flat? Neither one of these affect the hitch or sway control installation.

You will get great service and a lot of recommendations for the Reese Dual cam or the Equal-i-zer Brand hitches as they both have weight distribution and sway control. It only depends on what trailer you get for the size bars you need.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

countrygirl.

I guess when you say a "topper", you mean a truck cap? If so, you can pull a TT with it on. If you are looking at a fifth wheel, then it has to come off.

You are correct on the 6'8" bed size.

As far as hitch combos, go........ I tow a 28RSDS with a 2500HD using the Equalizer set up. Others prefer the Reese Dual Cam. It is the individual's choice.

You should be able to tow any Outback out there. You do have to watch the GVW of the truck since the diesels are about 1000 lbs heavier than the gassers. You should have a GVW of 9200 lbs, and a curb weight of roughly 7000 lbs. That give you roughly 2000 lbs for hitch weight, fuel, people and gear in the truck.

With that said, you should still have at a minimum of 10,000lbs towing capacity.

Good Luck with your decisions!

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would actually recommend you pull with the cap on the truck....I have better gas mileage with it on, by about 2 mpg.

It keeps the airstream in a more constant stream instead of swirling behind the cab and in the bed.

Also is nice to keep all your stuff dry when it rains









Steve


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

We also pull with a topper on the truck. We had to buy it so that we could take our canoe with us pulling the trailer. If fits really nice on top of the topper.

Good luck on your search - That's half the fun.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We too have a cap on our truck, didn't have any trouble towing with it. After researching this site, we decided on the equalizer, and Prodigy. Enjoy shopping for your camper.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

countrygirl,

As others have said, unless you are getting a fifth wheel, a canopy or tonneau will make no difference (as long as you don't exceed your trucks various weight ratings).

I have been wondering if a full canopy would increase our fuel economy, for the very reasons Steve mentioned. I'm glad to hear it does... Looks like there may be another mod in the the trucks future. Although, at a 2MPG gain, even with todays fuel prices it would take alot of miles to amortize the cost of the canopy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Our truck "cap", "topper", "cover", "canopy" or any other term does increase gas mileage, we love ours. My mileage went from 7.5 mpg with a tonneau cover to 9.25-9.5 with the cap on. Are you refeering to a "Lid" which is the hard tonneau cover? Either way, it doesn't matter as long as it is not a 5th wheel.

We went from a tonneau cover to the cap and it hasn't been back off it yet. really like it.

good luck

kevin


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kevin,

How does your gas mileage with the canopy compare to the tonneau, when you are not towing? Is it still better? Or do you pay a premium for it then?

Also, what type of truck?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Kevin,
> 
> How does your gas mileage with the canopy compare to the tonneau, when you are not towing? Is it still better? Or do you pay a premium for it then?
> 
> ...


Doug,

Mine is still a bit better...about the same 2 mpg. As soon as you loose that swirling air behind the cab, it helps.

Just FYI..I happened upon a used one on Ebay that worked out for me....was less than half the price of a new one and you would never know it was used.

Steve


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thank you for the responses!!! My truck with the topper looks similar to huntr70"s execpt mine is a red Chevy. I have had rv sales people tell me...oh no...you have turned your truck into an SUV and you will have a hard time towing with the topper on.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I would actually recommend you pull with the cap on the truck....I have better gas mileage with it on, by about 2 mpg.
> 
> It keeps the airstream in a more constant stream instead of swirling behind the cab and in the bed.
> 
> ...


same here, 2 MPG increase when not towing, and easier towing, though increase in gas mileage is a little less while towing, more like 1.5. great for hauling along 'extra's on camping trips too!!

scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

when I first read your signature, I read "2 bison"....guess I need new glasses!



Lady Di said:


> We too have a cap on our truck, didn't have any trouble towing with it. After researching this site, we decided on the equalizer, and Prodigy. Enjoy shopping for your camper.
> [snapback]109840[/snapback]​


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I used a "camper shell" on my Tundra when I first started towing the Outback. I eventually took it off and replaced it with a tonnou cover. I don't think it made a large difference in my mileage but it sure did improve the visibility from the cab. I won't put it back on until I sell the truck.

Reverie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

stapless said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > I would actually recommend you pull with the cap on the truck....I have better gas mileage with it on, by about 2 mpg.
> ...


Considering I get 8mpg when towing....anything that can help would be welcomed.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmm... A canopy on top of the 'Burb...

It would give you a lot of head room. Greay TV mod!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hmm... A canopy on top of the 'Burb...
> 
> It would give you a lot of head room. Greay TV mod!
> 
> ...


I'd do it if I could get 2 more mpg...


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I have thought seriously of getting the tonneau cover myself, just have the toolbox right now, it would be great for those trips when it is raining as well! I believe they were around $900 when I priced them, just haven't found it in myself to drop that much yet!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> I would actually recommend you pull with the cap on the truck....I have better gas mileage with it on, by about 2 mpg.
> 
> It keeps the airstream in a more constant stream instead of swirling behind the cab and in the bed.
> 
> ...


Hi, Steve!
Glad to hear that!!! I just put a tonneau cover on my new truck (took them a couple of weeks to get it in, after I purchased it). I'm putting a bar across near the rear of the truck and put a couple of storage bins near the tail gate, plus my camping chairs, so I'll have like a "trunk" on my truck. Found out the rachet bar is like $30, so that's not bad, at all.
Darlene action


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> Thank you for the responses!!! My truck with the topper looks similar to huntr70"s execpt mine is a red Chevy. I have had rv sales people tell me...oh no...you have turned your truck into an SUV and you will have a hard time towing with the topper on.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.
> [snapback]109952[/snapback]​


The ignorance of some dealers never ceases to astound me. The thing that makes SUV's a poorer choice as a tow vehicle as compared to a full size pickup is the shorter wheel bases, and even those are negligible differences when you are looking at a Suburban/Yukon XL, or an Excursion.

The Cap/Topper/camper shell, or whatever they call it in the part of the country you are from will have no negative effect on your towing, and like others have said, may actually improve it.

The important thing is to get a quality WD hitch with sway control, and to choose a TT that is within the limits of your truck.

What model trailers are you looking for, and what chevy do you have?

Tim


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a Chevrolet Duramax Diesel with an Allison Transmission it is a 4X4 Crew Cab.

We are mostly interested in the campers that have a queen bed instead of the queen slide at the end...or a queen bed that is in addition to the end queen slide would be okay too. We have a fixed queen size bed in our current home made camper...and would prefer a walk around bed...so we like the 27 RSDS, the 26 RLS, 26 RKS and even the 29 BHS would work...we would just store things in the bunk area...however we think a bunk house...is just wasted space since out kids are grown with no inclination to camp...also no grandkids are expected for a while. We also like the 28KRS even though...it does not have the seperate queen bed.

The FW's are nice...and I would love to own any of them but I think my husband wants to get a TT so we can keep the topper on my truck and this is fine with me.









I am trying to remember the type of sway control that this dealer is suggesting...it is yellow and black something like Draw tite.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> I have a Chevrolet Duramax Diesel with an Allison Transmission it is a 4X4 Crew Cab.
> 
> We are mostly interested in the campers that have a queen bed instead of the queen slide at the end...or a queen bed that is in addition to the end queen slide would be okay too. We have a fixed queen size bed in our current home made camper...and would prefer a walk around bed...so we like the 27 RSDS, the 26 RLS, 26 RKS and even the 29 BHS would work...we would just store things in the bunk area...however we think a bunk house...is just wasted space since out kids are grown with no inclination to camp...also no grandkids are expected for a while. We also like the 28KRS even though...it does not have the seperate queen bed.
> 
> ...


How about the new 27RLS...It is a Sydney, so it is bound to be outstanding.










Steve


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

LOL...I like that one and the 30 RLS too...I just forgot to list them.







For some reason I really like the sofa at the end of the camper.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

With that truck, you will be able to tow pretty much any travel trailer you want. Not sure what hitch is yellow and black, but you can't go wrong with either a Reese/Draw-Tite (they are owned by the same parent company, and both offer a DC) Dual Cam sway with WD, or an Equil-i-zer Brand hitch, with combines sway and WD in the same package. Both should run between $400 and $500 for parts if you set it up yourself, depending on where you purchase it. If you get it at the dealer and they install it, you should double check the intall yourself anyway to make sure they did it right. Considering they told you a topper would make you truck tow like an SUV, I'd be more comfortable setting up the hitch myself.

Tim


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> LOL...I like that one and the 30 RLS too...I just forgot to list them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have the 26 RLS with the sofa at the end. The windows at the back are great - nice view when backed up to a lake. The 26RLS and 26RKS both have 2 40 gal grey water tanks. That is why we decided on the 26 vs the 27 ft. Happy Shopping!

sunny


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

My last truck was a gasser and the shell made no difference in mileage. Myth Busters ran a show on it a while back I missed it but a buddy of mine was telling me about it) and it clearly showed no difference in fuel mileage. I thought it would make a difference with my last truck but I think the added weight on an already maxed out combo actually hurt me.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't care what myth busters proved or disproved about it, I know that with my old '93 Chevy 1/2 ton, I did get between 2 and 3 more miles per gallon on the the highway when I had the cap vs. when it was off, and I track everydrop of fuel I use (my DW will tell you I'm obsessive about it,....and I am).

Got 12 mpg towing with the Excursion this weekend. When I look at the terrain we were going through, I estimate the Avalanche would have got about 9, maybe 9.5 mpg, so I'm doing good.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I used to have a 88 full size Chevy PU. I made a bed cover that slid in on rails and was even with the tops of the fenders. It increased my fuel mileage exactly 1 mpg when commuting to work.

John


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> My last truck was a gasser and the shell made no difference in mileage. Myth Busters ran a show on it a while back I missed it but a buddy of mine was telling me about it) and it clearly showed no difference in fuel mileage. I thought it would make a difference with my last truck but I think the added weight on an already maxed out combo actually hurt me.
> [snapback]110387[/snapback]​


Actually, Mythbusters investigated the myth of leaving the tailgate up or down for better mileage, not having a topper on. I have to believe that the difference in the tailgate up or down is negligable, I also have to believe with the air going straight across the top of truck and topper, then up and over the TT, it would be much less resistance than the air dropping down the bed of truck, then all the way back up and over the TT.

Just my 2 cents
Bill


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a 1/2 ton chevy crewcab in red and have a cap on the back. It keeps the bicycles and the firewood dry. I pull a 29bhs and my DW wanted it for the walk around queen. The boys use the lower full bed to sleep ansd sometimes one will use the bunk above it. I also have a reece WD with dual cam sway.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > My last truck was a gasser and the shell made no difference in mileage. Myth Busters ran a show on it a while back I missed it but a buddy of mine was telling me about it) and it clearly showed no difference in fuel mileage. I thought it would make a difference with my last truck but I think the added weight on an already maxed out combo actually hurt me.
> ...


They also did one on camper shells. I saw part of the one with the tailgate. Today's trucks are more aero friendly and are designed without the caps. That may be why Hatcity saw a difference in the older truck. My Dodge was an '03 and there was 0 difference with the shell towing or not. Trailer Life ran a feature once on it too.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > My last truck was a gasser and the shell made no difference in mileage. Myth Busters ran a show on it a while back I missed it but a buddy of mine was telling me about it) and it clearly showed no difference in fuel mileage. I thought it would make a difference with my last truck but I think the added weight on an already maxed out combo actually hurt me.
> ...


I also remember the one where they ran the F150's with the windows down versus running the a/c.....

they got more MPG out of the a/c than with the windows down.

air resistance...its a wonderful thing









Steve


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Kevin,
> 
> How does your gas mileage with the canopy compare to the tonneau, when you are not towing? Is it still better? Or do you pay a premium for it then?
> 
> ...


Doug,

2003 Ford SuperCrew (4-door), short tapered fiberglass box. (wider towards the cab versus the tailgate, slightly curved)

With the tonneau cover on I got 7.5 towing, last summer bought a ARE Z-Series cap, $1500 painted and installed, my two week trip down south to Hatteras and Virginia Beach, I averaged 9.25-9.5 mpg. So for my particular rig it did increase.

Driving with the tailgate down instead of up breaks the vortex bubble formed in the bed of the truck which creates more turbulence, the reason I have found that mpg is better with tailgate in up position.

I love the Bed Rug liner as it is soft on the knees and is great for napping in the back of the truck, since our truck doesn't see much abuse that some trucks do, I went with this over the spray on or plastic types.

kevin


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

I agree with the Bed Rug in the bed of the truck, better than the spray in liner( I have had both) and easy to clean. Sure is great on the knees! Love the combo of the Bed Rug and Fiberglass topper on the F-250 powerstroke!

maverick


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

My father has always towed with his camper top. He is able to carry lots of extra stuff in his F350 since he is a full-timer.


----------

